# Weckglas-Mini



## SKIPPI (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo 
Eigentlich wollte ich nur meine Steine dekorativ ins Weckglas stecken, aber da die Farben der Steine erst so richtig rauskommen, wenn sie im Wasser liegen, habe ich das Glas geflutet. 
Innerhalb von vier Tagen haben sich an den hübschen Steinen nun Algen gebildet und kurzerhand habe ich einen Schwung __ Wasserlinsen oben drauf gegeben. 
Gilt das auch schon als Miniteich?


----------



## Michael H (20. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Nicht schlecht sozusagen ein Mini zum Mitnehmen ......

Ich glaube wir brauchen eine neue Rubrik  ** Extrem - Mini´´ring **


----------



## ina1912 (20. Juni 2014)

Haste Strandkompott gekocht?

sieht niedlich aus, sicher ne originelle tischdeko bei sommerlichen grillabenden auf der terrasse!
lg ina


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Heute hab ich auch mal einen Extrem - Mini zusammen gestellt.

Wir hier inner Pfalz nehmen dazu natürlich ein Schoppe Glas .....


----------



## SKIPPI (21. Juni 2014)

Sehr süß! Was hast denn da eingepflanzt? 

Mein Glas, bzw. die Steine werden leider immer grüner...


----------



## Michael H (21. Juni 2014)

Hallo

Ist ein kleiner Seerosen Ableger , der im großen Mini an der oberfläche schwam ..

Mal sehn was draus wird . Steht jetzt bei uns auf dem Wohnzimmertisch .....


----------



## Wild (22. Juni 2014)

Oh, sehr hübsch! Ich glaube, ich leg mir auch einen Mikro zu


----------



## DbSam (22. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Mein Glas, bzw. die Steine werden leider immer grüner...


Alles wieder raus, Steine und Glas gründlich(!) säubern und trocknen, destilliertes Wasser besorgen..
Danach dieses Einzelteile wieder zusammen setzen und Deckel zu.
Ergebnis: keine Algen

Mit __ Wasserlinsen zusammen klappt es natürlich nicht...


----------



## Tottoabs (23. Juni 2014)

Vor allem werden die __ Wasserlinsen in der Schichtdicke anfangen zu faulen. Ich mag das Zeug nicht.
So ein Mico habe ich jetzt balt 2 Jahre auf der Fensterbank (1,5 Liter)....ist meine Wasserflohreserve.
Ab und zu muss Ich aber Algen zupfen.


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Also ich mag die __ Wasserlinsen.  Finde sie irgendwie niedlich und ich denke, dass der Teich nicht so gut funktionieren würde, wenn ich nur die anderen Pflanzen drinnen hätte. Die müssen ja erstmal aus dem Quark kommen. 
Aber mit dem Mini-Mini muss was passieren... vielleicht leg ich ihn doch trocken... Destilliertes Wasser find ich irgendwie gruselig.


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Mein Glas ist bewohnt! 

Verschiedene kleine __ Käfer paddeln darin rum und eine winzige Schnecke auch!


----------



## pema (23. Juni 2014)

Na also,
du wolltest doch eine Mikro-Teich: jetzt hast du einen
Und da gilt sicherlich das gleiche Motto wie beim großen: Geduld
Lass das Glas doch einfach stehen und fülle ab und zu frisches Wasser nach...mal schauen, was daraus wird.
petra


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2014)

SKIPPI schrieb:


> Destilliertes Wasser find ich irgendwie gruselig.



Destilliertes Wasser ist "gruselig" - Da fehlen mir die Worte... Das ist Wasser und kein Formalin
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Formaldehyd

Destilliertes Wasser gibt es überall. Für Dein Bügeleisen, für Gläser mit Steinen, für... 
Eben für überall, wo das Wasser nicht gammeln soll. Ich dachte, das wäre Deine Frage gewesen...
Alles andere gammelt irgendwann


Gruß Carsten

PS:
Manche schwören sogar darauf, als "entschlackendes Heilwasser". Was ich aber wiederum auch als Quatsch empfinde...


----------



## SKIPPI (23. Juni 2014)

Dafür, dass dir die Worte fehlen, hast du aber ganz schön viel geschrieben


----------



## DbSam (23. Juni 2014)

Stimmt.


----------

